# Day 1 Of 2010



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We had our almost 6 year old grandaughter overnite







and this morning she is the "cafeteria lady" and we are being served breakfast







. So far I have eaten eggs, toast, juice, coffee, tea with honey, donuts, bacon, and a sandwich. We have to call her "cafeteria lady" or she gets mad.









I don't ever want her to grow up.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I don't ever want her to grow up.


Dont worry, none of us think you ever will!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I don't ever want her to grow up.


Dont worry, none of us think you ever will!








[/quote]

I am going to take that as a compliment


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW, she sounds like quite a cook!When each if my kids were that age, I used to ask them "Where have you been all my life?" Leave it to my daughter to say "Silly, when you were a little girl you couldn't have babies. You just had to dream about me!"

I sure did and wish they were all that age again! Can't wait til it's my turn for grandchildren! Enjoy every minute of her!


----------

